# Surprise baby donkey!!



## happybleats

We took in two standard Jenny's....poor girls were eating dog food to survive...we named them Agatha and Christy....Agatha looked old...but now that we have brushed her to her sleek coat she doesnt look that old...Christy still will not let us brush her but she is getting better...we found a great placement for them and were ready to move them Tomorrow when we woke up to a baby!! Yep Agatha foaled early this morning...not sure gender yet as mom is keeping him far away from everyone and everything lol..but its adorable...needless to say the new home will need to wait because more than likely Christy is bred as well...dont want to stress her and the new mom out!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Cuties!!!!!


----------



## ksalvagno

Too cute!


----------



## Chadwick

Gonna keep it?!?!


----------



## Trickyroo

Awwwwwwwwwwwww  :hugs::hugs:

Congrats :stars: 

Thank goodness she foaled now ! Better at your place then where she was at originally ! If she foaled at the new place you adopted her out to , those new owners would have had one heckuva surprise :-o


----------



## NubianFan

The baby is cute, but that is a gorgeous mama donkey, look at her pretty face.


----------



## Goatzrule

My goodness. So cute


----------



## Emzi00

That's awesome Cathy!! So cute!!


----------



## happybleats

mama is super pretty..when we got her a few months ago she was dull grey and matted...lots of old hair...she is turning out to be a pretty girl...baby is a doll..cant wait til she lets us take a peek to see if its a boy or girl lol..

chad we will keep it if its a jenny...maybe if its a jack..but we will fix him if so...: )


----------



## canyontrailgoats

I hope it's a Jenny! She/he's WAY too cute to sell....It's awesome, you thought you rescued two donkeys but you actually rescued three (maybe even four)!! Doesn't that make you feel good??


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

Love those ears. What a cutie!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo

canyontrailgoats said:


> I hope it's a Jenny! She/he's WAY too cute to sell....It's awesome, you thought you rescued two donkeys but you actually rescued three (maybe even four)!! Doesn't that make you feel good??


I guess it was a two fer special :coffee2:


----------



## nchen7

congrats Cathy! momma is so pretty and baby is SOOOOO cute!!!!!!!


----------



## happybleats

I


> t's awesome, you thought you rescued two donkeys but you actually rescued three (maybe even four)!! Doesn't that make you feel good??


I would have never thought a donkey could win my heart when we brought our first two home..but they are such awesome animals...our hope is to continue to find donkeys in need of a home and work with them to have a job..I know we wont save every donkey and finding homes is not always easy...but with each new home we find opens a spot for another donkey to come here...I have to be careful not to over stock lol...For now Agatha and Christy will remain here until we feel they are safe to move...


----------



## Trickyroo

Cathy , you are doing a amazing job  
Thanks for saving them :hug:


----------



## oakshirefarms

Congrats on your surprise! It is very cute lil' one. I have never had any experience with donkeys, but sounds like the can be very intriguing. Glad to hear that you were able to rescue them. On a side note, a co-worker of mine just came back from a week long vacation to a donkey sanctuary in Mexico. She said she had a great time!


----------



## happybleats

There are many rescue places for donkeys but seem to be more donkeys the placements lol...Donkeys are super smart..don't forget easily...and yes..stubborn...the trick to get them to do what you want is to make them think its their idea lol...but we love them..


----------



## Trickyroo

happybleats said:


> forget easily...and yes..stubborn...the trick to get them to do what you want is to make them think its their idea lol...but we love them..


Sounds like the perfect description of my ex husband


----------



## happybleats

> Sounds like the perfect description of my ex husband


blahahahahaha....like most men!!!


----------



## Chadwick

Two of the coolest smartest animals I have ever worked with were two mini donkeys we had at a camp I worked for. They had the best personality, loving but headstrong!


----------



## canyontrailgoats

I'm intimidated by horses, aggravated by mules, but fond of donkeys. Particularly the mini ones!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Congrats Cathy~ so glad she had him before moving!


----------



## happybleats

I like my minies...we were going to only do minies..but then brought home Thelma..who soon foaled Stormy...I love them both..Agatha and Christy are even bigger then Thelma...they make Thelma look almost mini lol..


----------



## GoatGirlZ

Is it a boy or a girl??


----------



## happybleats

> Is it a boy or a girl??


Not sure yet...we hope she will come up to the pen in the next few days..she came up today for water but too the baby back out again ...


----------



## HorsePrerace

Awe they're sweet!


----------



## HorsePrerace

Cute!!


----------



## NubianFan

canyontrailgoats said:


> I'm intimidated by horses, aggravated by mules, but fond of donkeys. Particularly the mini ones!


:slapfloor: I love this!!! Thanks for the chuckle....


----------



## GoatieGranny

They are sooooo sweet looking!

We had donkeys many years ago and I loved them so much! They are wonderful and smart animals! If we had room, I'd have donkeys again! We taught ours to give us a kiss when we greeted them. They don't kiss like a dog, with a lick, but they muzzle your cheek with their mouth. It's so sweet! Oh how I miss them! Thank you for doing this service. I hope you are blessed just as much as they are by it.


----------



## happybleats

two of mine give kisses...our gelded jack, Oscar and a young jenny, Stormy..but they don't actually kiss me..I say. Kiss Kiss..and they let me kiss their nose..Oscar really loves it..Stormy is more like, hurry and do it so we can move on to brushing!!!

We got as close to the baby today as Mom would allow..she is funny..no aggressive behavior..just push babies bum to make her/him move a little..lol..but we got as many pix as we could to see if we have a boy or girl...we vote Jenny!! but cant confirm until we either see her pee lol..or mom relaxes enough to let us touch baby..maybe another day or two...we will try to get her to come up and pen her and baby so we can feed mom a bit of grain to help her milk production..in the mean time here are a few pix I got today ...


----------



## Chadwick

I vote jenny too! So very cute, nice piercing eyes! Great pictures!


----------



## happybleats

heres a pic of Christy...Agatha's shadow...I feel bad for her since Agatha wont let her near the baby yet...she hangs close but seems lonely..she is such a beautiful girl


----------



## Trickyroo

OMGoodness is that baby adorable  They are all so pretty ! Im loving Christy , she is just gorgeous ! Your making me want one Cathy ! Maybe when we move…..

I say jack….but i won't put any money on it  But either way , that baby is just stunning  Your so lucky Cathy ! 

Your farm sounds like a lot of fun :with all those adorable animals !


----------



## happybleats

boy or girl doesn't matter...If its a jack we will have him fixed..but kind of hope its a jenny..: )


----------



## canyontrailgoats

I vote jenny too, I don't see anything on the belly. Hopefully she is!


----------



## Hodgson

Wow they are beautiful!


----------



## GoatieGranny

You are breaking down any small bit of resistance I have! lol. They are precious!!

We would say, "Give me a kiss, Mama!" and Naomi would smooch us. Penny, also known as Pig Pen, didn't give them as readily as Naomi did, but she would occasionally. 

Please give them a "kiss kiss" from Granny in WI!


----------



## Trickyroo

I used to ask my horse for a kiss , "kimme kiss" she would hold her head still i used to kiss her  After i kissed her she would tuck her nose to her chest and look up at me with those doe eyes of hers  She was so precious


----------



## sweetgoats

What an adorable baby. I LOVE those ears.

I say yep the other one is sure pregnant as well. Looks like not that long either before you see another baby.


----------



## happybleats

I would be pleased if Christy foals soon...that way she is not lonely ...they are just amazing animals!...


----------



## happybleats

LORI you were sooooooo right!! Chiristy Foaled a jack baby this morning!! yep I know its a jack because as soon as I looked out he was peeing!! lol...Pretty sure the white baby is a jenny....mom brought her up close yesterday and I fed mom out of a bucket while baby looked on...if she would just PEE lol....wont be long before mom lets us take a look....The new baby is dark brown/black....Ill get pix later today!! ...just love babies!!! Even ones we didnt plan on...: )


----------



## NubianFan

yay! Congrats! :stars:


----------



## nchen7

congrats!!!!! I bet he's adorable!!!!


----------



## GoatieGranny

YaY for babies!! Congrats on the little donkey. <3


----------



## happybleats

We named the Isabel and Troy...of course if Izzie ends up a jack we will call him ozzy lol


----------



## canyontrailgoats

I was gonna say Miss Marple and Poirot, agatha Christie characters  . You're SO lucky, I want baby donkeys now!! Maybe I'll have to rescue a couple...


----------



## Chadwick

Congrats! That is so cool!


----------



## happybleats

lol..I htink evreyone should rescue at least one...ray:

I find threm so smart and even whentey are shy with you...they look to you for everything tey need and then one day they stand for you to brush and hug and kiss on...I just love them!!


----------



## happybleats

Need to get more updated pix..but here are the newbies...Isabel and Troy with moms...Agatha and Christy


----------



## NyGoatMom

Cathy~They are gorgeous!


----------



## happybleats

they are very pretty...I love wathcing the out there. I find Christy ( big browish girl) to be very striking...


----------



## NyGoatMom

Are you selling them? They sure are cute


----------



## happybleats

We might to the right home but we arent in a hurry for them to go lol...


----------



## NyGoatMom

:lol: I hear ya


----------



## Chadwick

Love them! I missed the dark jack! Boy is he stunning!

Are they allowed up to the fence now?


----------



## ksalvagno

They are just too precious!


----------



## happybleats

they are a joy to just watch..especially when they are playful.running the back pasture and around the pond lol..


----------



## Twink90

I'm in love with these babies!!!! Wish I had more land cuz I would so have a couple!!!


----------

